# 4/30 Nipple/131



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Headed out yesterday with Logan and Davis on what was supposed to be a fairly nice day on the water according to the weatherman. Well keeping with his tradition of being wrong, it was pretty sloppy and windy all day but it didn't stop us from fishing. Lines in the water just North of the nipple around 0550. Immediately picked up the smallest dolphin I have ever seen hit a trolling lure. Trolled South towards 131 and back to the nipple then NE towards he edge. Lots of scattered grass towards the 131 area, fair amount around the nipple but it wasn't to bad.  Around noon or so we saw some birds working a school of chicken dolphin and on our first lap around them our yozuri gets nailed. Made quick work of a nice little hoo and made several more laps around the birds with nothing to show. Pulled lures till around 230 and headed in to do a little jigging. Picked up one keeper AJ and a big old 34 pound Cuda. Pretty happy about the Cuda, I needed some good shark bait. Anyways, got our first hoo of the year and I'm throwing that bad boy on the grill tonight so can't complain. Water was beautiful, tons of flyers. Lots of birds but they seemed to be looking for the fish same as we were other than that one group on the mahi. Looking forward to getting back out there.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice capt.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice report and sweet boat!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report Adam. I'm anxious to get out there myself


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats. Hopefully this weather does down soon.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

good pics & post, nice fish & boat!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a trip worth making to me. Gotta love those weather forecast. Sometimes you just have to go regardless. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice report and that's a good looking wahoo. Also, I saw you towing your boat a few weeks ago comin back from Destin and almost rear ended somebody cuz I was too busy drooling looking at that thing of beauty!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice little wehoo.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome trip, love the boat!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Breaking the ice!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

This was definitely an interesting but fun trip. It was great to get on the water for the first time in a while.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Also, thanks for all the boat comments. I don't think I'll ever buy another offshore boat that's not a Cape Horn!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job Adam, i need some blue water therapy soon, you bastard got me hooked on that!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting Adam, nice wahoo, looks like you and crew had a good time, wish I was home... need to try a cuda on the grill you might be surprised.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for posting!

Robert


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

did u get to pull the american flag lure by king krunch lures...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nothing like some fresh hoo for dinner!! good report!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job 🎣


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

KINGFISH said:


> did u get to pull the american flag lure by king krunch lures...


I didn't yet we were running a more wahoo focused spread I plan on dragging it this coming weekend weather permitting. Hoping to locate a wayward bill!


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work! Love the color on the Cape.


----------

